# New camera



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*and...*

so where's the pictures and/or videos ?

We are waiting.


----------



## saltcube (Jul 25, 2008)

the problem is he cant find the on button but will be opcorn:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*the problem is he cant find the on button*

Thanks Salt Cube
I had to charge the battery 1st.
The automatic zoom is really nice.
We finally got some rain!
Last month was very dry. We lost one of our wet months of precipitation.
:shhhh:I think I will try out the camera on some local bunnies. (beach ones that is.)
Ernie


----------

